# david henman band on youtube



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDkEpRBiPWE

http://www.youtube.com/user/davidhenmanband 

interview with dh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd4pevk8AM0&feature=related


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool, subscribed.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

That was a nice story with Gerry Doyle. That was obviously a very well built cabinet.:smile: I also like your song, "The Weakest One" and I noticed you're playing a three pickup Tele for that one David. I also used to own a three pickup Tele which was kind of a "franken-tele" which I bought at Encore Music back around 1993 or so. It had a Lasido neck but unfortunately I never really bonded with it and I ended up exchanging it, with some cash, for a white Tokai SpringySound guitar. Looking forward to seeing more videos on your YouTube channel.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice work with the cameras and video editing! Did you hire people to do that?


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey - good stuff David!

Cheers, Brian


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Enjoyed the videos,...thanks for posting them here David.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> That was a nice story with Gerry Doyle. That was obviously a very well built cabinet.:smile: I also like your song, "The Weakest One" and I noticed you're playing a three pickup Tele for that one David. I also used to own a three pickup Tele which was kind of a "franken-tele" which I bought at Encore Music back around 1993 or so. It had a Lasido neck but unfortunately I never really bonded with it and I ended up exchanging it, with some cash, for a white Tokai SpringySound guitar. Looking forward to seeing more videos on your YouTube channel.


....that's a '96 tele deluxe plus that my ex gave me for my 50th. it came with three lace sensor golds, but i swapped them for a set of john suhr pickups.

the unique sound comes from the fact that i tune it up two steps to F#.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Nice work with the cameras and video editing! Did you hire people to do that?


...that's gerry doyle's crew:

http://www.doyleaudio.com/

they filmed both sets - i'm trying to arrange a viewing and maybe get more up on youtube.

-dh


----------

